# Kitten snatching food HELP!



## Julie Elliott (Jul 13, 2015)

My new 9 week old kitten is female & came from a litter of 3 - her & 2 boys. She is trying to snatch food when we are eating, climbing all over trying to get to plate, even when we remove her she comes back & tries over & over again. Today she bit my finger, drawing blood. Is there anyway I can stop her from doing this?? My older cat (1 year) has never done this so a bit stuck!!! Thanks in advance


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Julie, welcome to Pet Forums 

A kitten who tries to snatch food from humans is nearly always a very hungry kitten. It is possible she was never given enough to eat, right from when she was weaned. If food was scarce she would have had to fight to get food from her siblings.

Luckily the solution is an easy one. Feed her every time before your sit down to eat and give her as much to eat as she wants. Feed wet food, not dry food - wet food is much better for kittens, as they get the moisture they need in their food, as nature intends for cats. Don't leave dry food down for her to snack on. Give her set meal times.

Choose a good quality wet food that's high in meat protein, e.g. Natures Menu Kitten, Kitten HiLife Poultry Pates, Wainwrights Kitten food, all from [email protected] Feed her 4 times a day at 9 weeks old, more often than that if she asks. You cannot over feed a kitten of her age. They are growing rapidly and have huge needs for sustenance.

At the same time as feeding her more food, do not allow to climb on you when you are eating. Just put her on the floor, she will soon get the idea. If necessary shut her out of the room whilst you're eating. But I doubt this will be necessary when you feed her all she wants of her own food.


----------



## Julie Elliott (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you, I can reassure you she is not fighting for food here but I did assume with having 2 brothers & other animals in the house she came from that she prob did have to fight for food. I just feel like she is never full (she is due to be wormed) no matter how much I put down to her. I have been giving her wet food & a small amount of dry. The more she eats the more her little belly bloats so was worried that she would end up sick. My older cat never ate like that when she was little so got a little worried. She gets moved when she tries to climb on us or take from plate, don't allow it but she's a very persistent kitten!!! Lovable but a rascal all the same! Will try the locking her out the room until she learns she can't just take. Thanks again


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

No I didn't think she was fighting for food now she is living with you.  I thought it was due to not getting enough to eat at the breeder's house. Perhaps there were dogs who stole her food, if it was not put out of their reach. I do think this is why she is so frantic for food, she is worried she will not got enough to eat , so feels she has to grab whatever food there is whilst she can. 

Once she can trust there will always be enough food for her she will stop feeling so frantic. It is best to let her eat all she wants. She may well end up over eating and vomiting once or twice, but she will learn quickly how to adjust her intake of food once she realises food is not rationed. If her belly is bloated then she may well have worms which will be making her feel ravenous. I would get a Kitten wormer from the vets a.s.a.p. suitable for a 9 wk old kitten. Don't buy a Bob Martin product from a Pet store. .


----------



## Julie Elliott (Jul 13, 2015)

I automatically thought that she prob had to fight for food, the family had alot of pets so it was likely. Think she could deffo hold her own though 

I have worming stuff for her, it's not bob Martin (personally don't like the stuff after hearing so meany bad things) I've got Panacur oral paste. only Thing that's been holding me back is her weight, not been to vet with us as yet (due to go for jags) so unsure of weight & owners didn't let us know any weight. Don't want to give her too much. Thanks for all your advice. 2 cats are completely different!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Re: weighing her, if you don't have any kitchen scales you could use, you could pop her down to the vet and ask one of the nurses to weigh her for you. I am sure there would be no charge as you wouldn't be having a consultation with the vet or any treatment.


----------



## Julie Elliott (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks I'll try that! Not taking any chances!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd be careful with Panacur as it doesn't do tapeworm which she's probably loaded with! At her age, as long as her weight's Ok, I'd ask your vet nurse for a Milbemax wormer.


----------

